# Blanks



## Rotor13 (Jul 29, 2019)

What is the difference between stabilized blanks?


----------



## Monty (Jul 29, 2019)

Rotor13 said:


> What is the difference between stabilized blanks?


Between stabilized blanks and what?


----------



## Rotor13 (Jul 29, 2019)

I guess I meant why is it stabilized and what is the process?


----------



## Monty (Jul 29, 2019)

Most wood that is stabilized is usually soft or spalted wood that is difficult to turn. Wood can be stabilized by adding a stabilizing solution either with very high pressure or vacuum. The vast majority of wood that is home stabilized is stabilized using vacuum and Cactus Juice. For information on home stabilizing check out https://www.turntex.com/help-center/cactus-juice-stabilizing-resources


----------



## WriteON (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm using stabilized blanks for ring turning. They hold together better.


----------



## Rotor13 (Jul 29, 2019)

Monty said:


> Between stabilized blanks and what?





Monty said:


> Most wood that is stabilized is usually soft or spalted wood that is difficult to turn. Wood can be stabilized by adding a stabilizing solution either with very high pressure or vacuum. The vast majority of wood that is home stabilized is stabilized using vacuum and Cactus Juice. For information on home stabilizing check out https://www.turntex.com/help-center/cactus-juice-stabilizing-resources


Thanks that helps.


----------

